# Apple Watch Poll



## PrinceT

I'm starting to fall into the dark side and after jokes about not wanting to get one, I find myself lusting over the 42mm Apple Watch stainless steel on link bracelet. I feel it's the way to go for the Apple Watch.










Anyone would like to chime in at this point to stop me? Or let me know of any possible caveats that I can't wrap my head around at this point of time apart from there being a new version coming out before I know it or the fact that it's a depreciating item? And to those with the Apple Watch how's the os2 coming along for you?

Much appreciated. 
Prince T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 123Blueface

If you love new tech gadgets, go for it.
Nothing beats first hand experience to see if in fact for you or not. It's not for everyone as I can attest to.
Given some doubt on your part, buy the SS with the sport band and save the difference, which is major.
If you enjoy the watch, then order the SS band for it.


----------



## BarracksSi

Don't expect a new version to appear until the middle of 2016 or later. Even then, I wouldn't expect much more than a speed bump; the size and intent of the platform just isn't great for tons of added functions.

As 123Blueface said, nothing beats firsthand experience. My AW usage is different from my coworker's, and neither of us would give ours up.


----------



## KXL

I went with the black sport version because there was no way I was going to give up wearing my "real" watches and I think it is much more subdued. 

Put the "real" watch of the day on my lift wrist as always and the AW on my right. May look weird but in my opinion no weirder than guys who wear bracelets. 

Absolutely hate that I have to charge the damn thing every night---other than that I like it.


----------



## Fer Guzman

Definitely try them on in the store. I ended up with a steel on leather loop, which I use a strap with 90% of the time versus the aluminum on strap that I had originally planned to buy. You might be able to pick one up second hand at a good price.


----------



## zetaplus93

As other suggested, SS + sports strap to try it out. You've got 14 days to see how it fits your lifestyle.

Alternatively, SS + link, again for 14 days. Make sure you don't scratch the band though...


----------



## BarracksSi

Fwiw, I've got the SS on a black sport band -- but I still really want the link bracelet.


----------



## Fatz028

Haha I have that same clock on my phone. Save your money.


----------



## liwang22

Recharge every night? Well that's enough to make me not want one.


----------



## valmak

Go for it. Only way to get rid of the itch is to scratch it.


----------



## scentedlead

I’ve found pairing and unpairing with the iPhone to be an annoyance so if you’re not willing to deal with that, that basically limits you to only one watch per one phone. I have the Sport and planned on eventually getting the SS AW for everyday wear while keeping the Sport for sleep and fitness tracking, but after how long it takes to unpair and re-pair, nah, nevermind. So, if you can afford it, get a stainless steel one, and switch around the bands to switch it up with your wardrobe.

(At least, pairing and unpairing is fairly painless as the phone makes a backup of your watch when you unpair. So when you re-pair, all you have to do is choose the latest back up to restore from.)


----------



## BarracksSi

Hopefully, Apple will figure out a multiple watches-per-iPhone method that works.

As far as recharging every night goes -- mine usually has 30-40% battery remaining at the end of the day. I put mine on the charger after I've showered (which is when I rinse it off) and let it top up while my wife and I hang out. Before I go to bed, I put it on, and by that point it's usually back to 100%. It charges very quickly and has better battery life than its 18-hour spec suggests.

Yup, I wear it when I sleep. My nearsighted eyes can't read a table clock in the morning (I was wearing my Seiko diver before the AW), and the vibrating alarm is great at waking me up.


----------



## Fer Guzman

I prefer charging it at night now that it has night stand mode. I just have it next to my bed and if I need to see the hour I press the screen, it also turns on a bit before my alarm turns on. I've found that feature useful.


----------



## theden1975

I have the black sports.....very happy..

But I want a steel one as well.

So backed this project. Very nice for
Very nice money
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hypershop/hyperlinktm-stainless-steel-apple-watch-link-brace

Enjoy

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Box

Don't do it! Waste of money!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## scentedlead

I wear mine during sleep for sleep and heart monitoring. A few hours before bedtime, I’ll put it on its charger and it’s at 100% by bedtime. Battery life is actually pretty good—with very light usage, I’m at more than 25% in the evenings when I get home.

The biggest battery drain is the Workout app—you get more accurate heart rate monitoring and calorie tracking, but omg at what cost. Days when I use this, I’m struggling to make it through a day on one charge.


----------



## gringosteve

It's an awesome technical masterpiece but for a watch enthusiast is has no soul


----------



## yankeexpress

I run 2 iPhones on AT&T, one 5S as a phone, text and camera, and a jailbroken 5 as a portable computer, podcast and Waze map system machine in the cars and iNavX screen on the boat. 

So far I have not got an AW as I don't have a use case for one and like wearing 2 normal watches, one on each hand, an analog automatic and digital solar atomic G-Shock.


----------



## jrpippen

I'm hoping a strap will soon come to the marked that allows a normal 20 or 22mm lug one end for a normal watch and an Apple Watch as a "buckle" the other end. Wearing it under the wrist with a "real" watch on top would solve the problems. I did see a Swiss manufacturer had done this but it cost a bloody fortune! Garrard

http://9to5mac.com/2015/08/03/nico-gerard-apple-watch-dual-band/


----------



## jimiwilli

I bit the bullet and ordered one online this week. Will let you know thoughts. I went to the bay and purchased adapters. I'm a leather guy and I hate the leather band Apple makes. Was gonna go with the Hermes but that seemed a little nuts for leather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scentedlead

jimiwilli said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered one online this week. Will let you know thoughts. I went to the bay and purchased adapters. I'm a leather guy and I hate the leather band Apple makes. Was gonna go with the Hermes but that seemed a little nuts for leather


Did you get the one with the silicone bands? Those bands are actually really comfy. I too thought I was gonna get an adapter to use 3rd party leather bands, but I ended up sticking with the silicone bands. I usually hate rubber/silicone bands because they feel sweaty, but that hasn't been a problem with Apple's-these are the only watch bands I've fallen asleep wearing.

(Although if you want something that looks nice, the silicone bands do look too sporty and too inexpensive.)


----------



## LivingTheDream

I won't try to stop you at all. But what problem are you trying to solve? 

Sure, none of us can justify our rationality as to our Swiss watch purchases, but we buy them regardless. But after witnessing how APPL watch users use their watches, I've bowed out. They use them as a "middle-man" to their phone. Like an extra step BEFORE they go to their phone.

im not against wearables, but it has to support function and purpose. 

I'm sitting the whole APPL watch thing out.


----------



## danielmanicad

I spent a huge amount of time (not money LOL) studying real watches that I wont let the Apple Watch take wrist time. Apple Watch is not something you'll wear once a week. In order for you to maximize it, you'll have to wear it everyday.


----------



## powerband

Like you, I've always spoken against needing one for myself but, as I paid attention to circumstances where one would be useful, I looked more into it. Finally I bought one.

But, instead of spending more for a more expensive version, I bought the aluminum Sport model at the lowest price for two specific reasons:

1. I wasn't 100% convinced with the smartwatch utility overall.

2. If the Apple Watch turns out to be very useful to me, then I won't have sunken too much money in the first version when I buy version two of the watch, which will certainly be far better.

So far, I really enjoy the convenience and utility of the Apple Watch. When version two comes out, I won't feel too bad about putting the first version on eBay, or even give it to a friend. 

It makes sense that, if you're unsure, the least expensive version is the one. Makes more sense that I save the difference to put toward version two, if that's the route.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

gringosteve said:


> It's an awesome technical masterpiece but for a watch enthusiast is has no soul


Yes, compared to my Glashütte Original, Omegas and Rolex Sub and Datejust, the Apple Watch doesn't have dreams, aspirations, love and hope, neither does it wear pants, sunblock, and have long conversations with me in the sunset. It doesn't even have a name, like my Glashütte Original, whose name is Steve.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

LivingTheDream said:


> Sure, none of us can justify our rationality as to our Swiss watch purchases, but we buy them regardless. But after witnessing how APPL watch users use their watches, I've bowed out. They use them as a "middle-man" to their phone. Like an extra step BEFORE they go to their phone.
> 
> out.


Agreed that some people use the AW as a middle-step; overall, though, people use the AW differently and for different reasons. What I've found (as I had hoped before finally relinquishing to ownership) is that the AW has allowed me to use the iPhone significantly and quantifiably less through the day.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

danielmanicad said:


> I spent a huge amount of time (not money LOL) studying real watches that I wont let the Apple Watch take wrist time. Apple Watch is not something you'll wear once a week. In order for you to maximize it, you'll have to wear it everyday.


Actually, I use it only at work, which has further streamlined my productivity and free up time otherwise spent on opening and negotiating other devices.

I take the AW off and throw it on the charger the moment I come home, and strap on a regular watch.

People tend to have binary thinking: It's either this, or that -- there's no in between. I find using the AW for part of my day (at work) extremely useful, while still fully enjoying my 18K rose gold Omega for the rest of the day or my Seiko Alien watch at a weekend picnic.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHerringHack

I didn't want one, until my other fitness tracker died. I bought the SS with the SS band and freaking love it.

I was recently on vacation and used the Around Me app to find everything I needed, navigate me and keep track of the weather. I wear the AW on the right, a traditional watch on the left. I have a black spigen rubber cover for the watch and a third party black mesh magnetic band. It works for me. I also have a black spigen nightstand charger that holds the watch perfectly for nightstand mode, and charges it with the puck.


----------



## Fer Guzman

funkymonkey said:


> I am figuring out if I like the apple watch or not. My biggest worry is its gen 1. While I don't think there will be any spellbinding features due to the limitations of the platform, most of the subsequent generations will only rid us of the current limitations which is battery life (batteries will only get better) and lack of an internal GPS.


Although the battery should improve I don't think we will see the hours it will last increase that much because new sensors will require more battery, which will mostly cancel out battery improvements. I think if they can shoot for 2 days standby and 8 hours usage it would be fine.


----------



## powerband

Fer Guzman said:


> Although the battery should improve I don't think we will see the hours it will last increase that much because new sensors will require more battery, which will mostly cancel out battery improvements. I think if they can shoot for 2 days standby and 8 hours usage it would be fine.


My prediction is that, as other technology and features improve, so will battery technology. I've been reading about the battery tech field and there will be some amazing advances in small and large scale batteries.


----------



## Jade330i

I've had my Apple watch for about two months now and I am really enjoying it. I picked up the SS version with the Milanese loop band and I also picked up the black rubber strap which I find that I really like as well. I am getting two full days of use on the watch pretty consistently and find that my iPhone 6 battery is lasting several days as well. 

So far I'm pretty happy with it. A few times of the last two months I've put my Gshock on but my Swiss autos haven't seen the light of day since I took the leap.


----------



## jrpippen

This is my tempo. Seamlessly patted to my wrist.


----------



## mleok

jimiwilli said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered one online this week. Will let you know thoughts. I went to the bay and purchased adapters. I'm a leather guy and I hate the leather band Apple makes. Was gonna go with the Hermes but that seemed a little nuts for leather


I just ordered a stainless steel 38mm on sports band from eBay, as they had it for $480. I had talked to a few friends who had one, and they seemed to really enjoy theirs. I was planning on getting the Sport watch, but they don't offer the black strap with a regular (as opposed to space grey) aluminium case, and I'm not particularly keen about the idea of a dark anodized case. So, when I saw that for about a $100 premium over the Sport model after tax, I could get the stainless steel model with sapphire crystal, I decided to pull the trigger.


----------



## gringosteve

Bought a black Milanese loop with magnetic closure.. Looks epic on the space grey


----------



## BarracksSi

jrpippen said:


> This is my tempo. Seamlessly patted to my wrist.


Never heard of the Tacet app. Thanks for the tip -- downloaded it now.


----------



## kyle72

I've found my AW to be very useful for hands-free communication and control of music player on my phone. Yeah it has to be charged often, but that's because you've got a freaking computer on your wrist. Battery tech is nowhere near as advanced as other aspects of computers. Charging it doesn't take very long.


----------



## tknospdr

> It doesn't even have a name, like my Glashütte Original, whose name is Steve.


You can give it one, just like every other Apple product. You set it in the iPhone app.


----------



## jconnway

Incredibly useful albeit somewhat apple fan boy. I think I'm going to wait till Gen 2 though


----------



## powerband

tknospdr said:


> You can give it one, just like every other Apple product. You set it in the iPhone app.


That's great. "Stephano," it is.

Maybe "Willard."


----------



## shnjb

go for it.
i can count the number of times i've worn my Patek and rolexes since i bought my apple watch (wearing it right now while i'm typing)


----------



## mleok

shnjb said:


> go for it.
> i can count the number of times i've worn my Patek and rolexes since i bought my apple watch (wearing it right now while i'm typing)


I'm wearing my Apple Watch pretty frequently as well, primarily for the activity tracker functionality, which motivates me to be more active throughout the day.


----------



## Crate410

I bought the 42mm grey one with the black rubber strap... I wore it for 2 days... Sold it on the 3rd.

To me, a pointless gadget, and that is saying something since I've used nothing but Macs since 2001 and iPhones since 2008. I really wanted to love this thing but it seemed to annoy me. And I hate annoying watches. It was uncomfortable, a bit awkwardly designed, and the whole charging thing didn't help. Plus I found myself using it only to tell the time. I have watches for that. The other features to me were pointless as my fingers are large and getting the damn thing to understand what I was trying to click was annoying.


----------



## shnjb

mleok said:


> I'm wearing my Apple Watch pretty frequently as well, primarily for the activity tracker functionality, which motivates me to be more active throughout the day.


Do you find yourself wearing your nicer watches anymore?
I basically have worn the other watches maybe once a month.


----------



## BarracksSi

shnjb said:


> Do you find yourself wearing your nicer watches anymore?
> I basically have worn the other watches maybe once a month.


Lately, I only put on my other watches in the evening, after I've completed the AW's Activity rings and put it on the charger.


----------



## kiwi.bloke

In the same boat... Waiting for v2 with wireless charging!


----------

